# Australian Drivers - Partner People can backdate your Uber Income



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Intro

To all Australian Uber drivers who have just started out, or have been driving for some time now, what ever your situation may be, one thing all of us have in common is the requirement to comply with Tax law, specifically the 1999 Commonwealth GST act.

The ATO requires:

In May 2015, the ATO decided that Uber was the same as a taxi, with respect to GST registration. Every driver must register for an A.B.N. (Australian Business Number) and enroll in GST, irrespective of your annual turnover.

What Partner People does
Partner People provides payroll services for Uber drives. That means that we sit in between Uber and you. 
Your income gets paid to us, we take out the GST and pay you as an employee.
This means that you do NOT need an A.B.N to drive for Uber. We take care of it.

Other benefits of being with Partner People
We take more hassles out of driving by sending you an e-tag for the toll roads so the charges go straight on to our account
We have a Motorpass account that allows you to charge fuel directly to us, minimising receipts you need to worry about
We get fleet discounts at a range of services - Tyres, road side assistance, servicing etc.

*But most importantly*
We can backdate your Uber income - meaning, if you have earned money from driving for Uber but haven't registered for an A.B.N. yet, we can retrospectively accept your income, calculate the tax payable and issue you with payslips.
After we have done this, we email you a signed letter with all the details, that can be given to the ATO if you are ever questioned about money that has gone in to your account.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

lmao, you're income gets paid to us. Yeah, I'll sign my pay right over to you! LMAO.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Always great to be organised if the ATO would like to have a quick look over you. The difference between a cursory glance and an in-depth probe is significant.


----------



## g00r (Mar 10, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland 
Why wouldn't you if you were an Australian resident?
Here we have very strong consumer protection laws, visit www.austlii.edu.au and have a read.
Since we started operating, there hasn't been anyone that has come out and said 'PP stole my money'.

Each week we produce reports for people that show exactly what we withhold and why.
Furthermore, our tax office has put in place a rigid framework that all Uber drivers must follow, including quarterly reporting, and two types of tax.

As you know, Uber pays out on Tuesdays, and we generally finish our pay run by Wednesday lunch.
We off-set our clients' risk by the issuing old toll e-tags and fuel cards, meaning from Wednesday - Monday, you're a risk to us. From Monday - Wednesday we're a risk to you.

But thanks for checking us out and your two cents!


----------



## bullangero (Jan 16, 2016)

g00r said:


> Intro
> :
> :
> *But most importantly*
> ...


How far back can you backdate? Can you backdate to 1 July 2015 or is that pushing it?


----------



## Westy (Apr 16, 2016)

This looks like a good idea really as PP fees are quite low and all the other payments like super, tax , gst are done for you. I ran some dummy figures through their calculator and came up with not a lot left after $1000 earnings. These costs are real and people are kidding themselves unless they factor in all of them.


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Westy said:


> This looks like a good idea really as PP fees are quite low and all the other payments like super, tax , gst are done for you. I ran some dummy figures through their calculator and came up with not a lot left after $1000 earnings. These costs are real and people are kidding themselves unless they factor in all of them.


Lol you don't need to pay anyone anything

Do the simple things yourself


----------



## Westy (Apr 16, 2016)

For a fee of $14 i'll let someone else to do the GST,Super and tax and remove the need fot an ABN.

cheers


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Westy said:


> For a fee of $14 i'll let someone else to do the GST,Super and tax and remove the need fot an ABN.
> 
> cheers


Around $10 a week or $520 a year for basically submitting GST which takes minutes.

An real accountant would be cheaper

Oh and once they pay super work cover tax you will be lucky to get $5 a hour in your bank account

Biggest waste of $500 a year


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

I believe the fees are proportionate to your earnings for the week, considering it includes work cover thats not too bad.

If you earn $0 charge $0
If you earn $1-$500 Charge $8
If you earn $501-$1000 charge $12
If you earn $1000+ charge $15


----------



## UXDriver (May 20, 2015)

Correct and most people would be $8 to $12.


----------

